

Ask HN: things to consider when negotiating with a startup? - amuresan

Hello everyone,
I just finished my PhD (about 2 years' worth of industrial experience) and I'm about to negotiate a job with a very small technology startup. Their field of activity is not exactly aligned with my PhD work, but there is some overlap. I like what they want to do and I think that it has lots of potential.
I would be their first technical hire and this is my first time doing this so I have no real idea what to ask/look for. I also have a job offer from a big company (a stable job, but with less potential for long-term earnings). Basically it's the whole risk-reward trade-off and I don't have a strategy of approaching it. How should I proceed? Could I ask for a percentage? If yes then how could I know how much I can ask for? What specific details should I pay attention to?
Thanks!
======
acrich
It kinda depends on where that company is in its funding lifecycle. Startups
usually have a recruiting stage right after the series A round is complete, so
there's a bunch of articles and blog posts about that situation. Here's a
short reading list: [http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-
waste-yo...](http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-waste-your-
time-in-crappy-startup-jobs/) [http://blog.keen.io/post/29904565692/how-i-
negotiated-my-sta...](http://blog.keen.io/post/29904565692/how-i-negotiated-
my-startup-compensation) <http://jacquesmattheij.com/first-employee-or-
cofounder/>

There are a few equity calculators out there on google, both for partners and
early employees. They might give you some direction, although I wouldn't
solely rely on them.

Good luck!

~~~
amuresan
thanks very much, this really helped

